# General > Book & Author Requests >  Request: Don Delillo's Short Stories

## IngmarBergman

Hello,


I am new here. Greetings. I am searching all over to read these rare stories. Perhaps they are available as PDF files? 


"The River Jordan". Epoch. 10 (2): 105120.
"Spaghetti and Meatballs" (1965) (First published in Epoch 14, No. 3 (Spring 1965) pp. 244250)
"Baghdad Towers West" (1967) (First published in Epoch 17, 1968, pp. 195217.)
"The Uniforms" (1970) (First published in Carolina Quarterly 22, 1970, pp. 411.)
"In the Men's Room of the Sixteenth Century" (1971) (First published in Esquire, Dec. 1971, pp. 174177, 243, 246.)
"The Sightings" (1979) (First published in Weekend Magazine (Summer Fiction Issue, out of Toronto), August 4, 1979, pp. 2630.)
"The Border of Fallen Bodies" (2009) (First Published in Esquire, April 21, 2009)


Cheers

----------

